
Video: Document Storage Techniques with PostgreSQL and JSONB - postila
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg_GiOZ5Owk
======
intellectable
24:08 Minutes in

[https://github.com/robconery/pg_docs_api](https://github.com/robconery/pg_docs_api)

references:

[http://rob.conery.io/2015/08/20/designing-a-postgresql-
docum...](http://rob.conery.io/2015/08/20/designing-a-postgresql-document-
api/)

related:

[http://rob.conery.io/2015/03/13/bringing-the-power-of-
postgr...](http://rob.conery.io/2015/03/13/bringing-the-power-of-postgres-to-
nodejs/)

[https://github.com/robconery/massive-
js](https://github.com/robconery/massive-js)

